# Floor Algae



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

How can I get rid of the green algae that grows in the floor w/ the substrate?

I usually grows in the front of the tank


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Got a picture?

is it slimey looking algae? If you can better describe it or even post a picture of it it would help out a lot. 

Also...
What lighting do you have and over what tank?
Photo period?
Ferts?
Flow,Filtration,Circulation?
Co2?
Substrate?
Stocking?


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey ek didn't know you where here<<<<<<lol Great an other member from HFB

Well yes it does look slimey lookin wil try to post some pics


----------

